# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مصوبه‌ای که برنامه‌ریزی داوطلبان را به‌هم ریخت، کنکور ۹۹ همچنان در ابهام

## saj8jad

تاریخ انتشار: سه شنبه 17 ارديبهشت 1398 - 15:14
کد خبر: 311223
*مصوبه‌ای که برنامه‌ریزی داوطلبان را به‌هم ریخت؛ کنکور ۹۹ همچنان در ابهام* 

هر چند قرار بود  تا ثبت نام دانشگاه ها بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی از اهمیت کنکور کم کند اما  استقبال ناچیز داوطلبان از این نوع ورود به دانشگاه، همچنان اهمیت کنکور را  حفظ کرده است. کنکوری که بخشی از داوطلبان به علت رقابت شدید در به دست  آوردن رتبه های مطلوب خود حتی حاضر می شوند یک یا دو سال پشت کنکور بمانند.

*به گزارش خبرنگار صنفی – آموزشی «خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران»؛*  مهرماه سال 97 سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در اطلاعیه ای پیرامون مصوبه شورای  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اعلام کرد تنها در سال 98 دو مجموعه سوال برای آزمون  سراسری طراحی خواهد شد و داوطلبان شرکت در کنکور سال 99 ملزم به پاسخگویی  به سوالات بر اساس دروس نظام جدید هستند. در این مصوبه آمده بود:«در سال 99  فقط یک آزمون (یک مجموعه سوال) بر اساس نظام جدید آموزشی (6-3-3) برگزار  می شود»
  تاکید سازمان سنجش مبنی بر عدم وجود دو نوع سوال در کنکور 99 باعث شد، تا  برخی از داوطلبان با اعتراض به فرصت کم برای شرکت مجدد در کنکور درخواست  کردند تا این سازمان کنکور 99 را نیز با سوالات جداگانه برگزار کند.  داوطلبان برای این تغییر به نکاتی از قبیل تعداد بالای داوطلبان نظام قدیم و  ظرفیت کم قبولی برای رشته های مطلوب، تفاوت در کتاب های نظام قدیم و جدید و  ضرورت استفاده از کتاب های کمک آموزشی جدید اشاره می کردند.      *

در نهایت شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو  ی کشور در اسفند ماه سال گذشته حاضر شد تا با تبصره ای آزمون 99 نیز مانند  آزمون سراسری 98 با دو آزمون جداگانه  برگزار شود. در تبصره این مصوبه  آمده است که داوطلبان با توجه به اینکه فارغالتحصیل نظام جدید و یا نظام  قدیم هستند الزاما باید در آزمون مربوط به نظام آموزشی که در ان فارغ  التحصیل شده اند، شرکت کنند و حال این مصوبه خود به یک چالش و ایراد تبدیل  شده است.*
*
چالش جدید داوطلبان کنکور 99*

برخی از داوطلبان با ایجاد پویشی تحت عنوان  «پویش اعمال تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی و اعطای حق انتخاب شرکت در کنکور  سراسری 99 نظام جدید» خواستار انتخاب هر کدام از سوالات نظام قدیم و نظام  جدید توسط داوطلبان شدند.
  یکی از داوطلبان در پستی اینستاگرامی، پیرامون این موضوع برای وزیر علوم نوشت: «...  من و خیلی از نظام قدیمی ها که به جای قیل و قال با توجه به شرایط خود  مطابق قانون مصوب شما، خود را برای نظام جدید آماده می کنیم و به زحمت  هزینه کردیم، ما در دیوان عدالت شکایت و تغییر تصمیم شورای سنجش اعتراض  میکنیم، زیرا شما و داوطلبان پشت کنکوری هستید که خلاف گذشته نظام آموزش و  بر خلاف قانون مصوب و اطلاع رسانی عمل کردید نه ما، این مسائل احتیاج به  برنامه ریزی دارند و مسائلی نیستند که هر روز یک مصوبه ارائه شود. مگر  اینکه شورا در صورت تغییر تصمیم خود، حق انتخاب نوع نظام را به افرادی که  نظام قدیم هستند بدهد، استاد لطفا افراد را به بی قانونی و هوچی گری، تشویق  و ترغیب نکنید و در تصمیم گیری ها همه جوانب را بسنجید.»


  
کارگروه دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت هم در بیانیه ای به این مورد پرداخت و با تاکید بر شکل انتخابی آزمون سراسری اعلام کرد: «از  سازمان محترم سنجش درخواست می‌شود، از سال ۹۹ و تا زمانی که داوطلبان  دیپلمه سال ۹۶ و ماقبل آن، بخش قابل‌توجهی از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری را  تشکیل می‌دهند، با دو نوع سؤال و به شکل انتخابی آزمون سراسری را برگزار  نمایند تا حقی از کسی ضایع نگردد.»
*
داوطلبان و تصمیماتی که تغییر می کند*

هر چند قرار بود تا ثبت نام دانشگاه ها بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی از اهمیت  کنکور کم کند اما استقبال ناچیز داوطلبان از این نوع ورود به دانشگاه،  همچنان اهمیت کنکور را حفظ کرده است. *کنکوری که بخشی از داوطلبان  به علت رقابت شدید در به دست آوردن رتبه های مطلوب خود حتی حاضر می شوند یک  یا دو سال پشت کنکور بمانند اما در نهایت با رتبه مطلوب خود وارد یکی از  دانشگاه های مطرح بشوند.**
همین موضوع باعث می شود تا تصمیم  هایی که برای کنکور گرفته می شود با نگاهی به آینده تصویب و اعلام شود تا  داوطلبان بتوانند با برنامه ریزی خود را برای کنکور آماده کنند.*      اما تصمیم سازمان سنجش و پذیرش کشور در مهر 97 و سپس در اسفند 97 که منوط  به کنکور 99 می شد، با تناقض و تغییری مواجه شد که داوطلبان را برای مدتی  دچار سردرگمی کرد. ابتدا برخی از داوطلبان با توجه به فرصت کم خواهان ادامه  روند برگزاری دو آزمون مجزا شدند و پس از ان عده ای که مصوبه سازمان سنجش  را قطعی می دانستند و خود را برای سوالات نظام جدید آزمون 99 آماده می  کردند با مشکل مواجه شدند. یقینا هم اکنون نیز این داوطلبان دچار سردرگمی  شده اند چرا که اگر ملزم به شرکت در آزمون نظام قدیم کنکور 99 شوند باید در  منابع درسی خود تغییراتی ایجاد کنند و این به معنای از دست رفتن فرصتی 6  ماهه خواهد بود.      *

آنچه که اکنون به عنوان تنها راه حل  پیش روی داوطلبان و شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو قرار دارد تا بتوان به  تمامی داوطلبان چه آنها که تا کنون بر اساس قانون جلو رفته اند و چه افرادی  که منتظر تغییر قانون بوده اند انجام داد، برگزاری آزمون های سراسری با دو  مجموعه سوال نظام قدیم و نظام جدید است که داوطلبان نظام قدیم و به صورت  انتخابی است.*

----------


## SHINER

اقا ما تصمیم گرفتیم یه کنکور بدیماااا 
هی اطلاعیه س ک صادر میشه 
 :Yahoo (76): 

چ کاری بود کاش همون ارشد میرفتیم والا

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا ما تصمیم گرفتیم یه کنکور بدیماااا 
> هی اطلاعیه س ک صادر میشه 
> 
> 
> چ کاری بود کاش همون ارشد میرفتیم والا


هم تا اومدی کنکور بدی ببین چی شد  :Yahoo (94):  
پاقدم خوبی نداشتی (!)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SHINER

> هم تا اومدی کنکور بدی ببین چی شد  
> پاقدم خوبی نداشتی (!)


ب پاقدم نیست ک
اینا هر سال همینه کارشون هی ساز های ضد و نقیض میزنن

هی هم میخوان کنکور حذف کنن نمیتونن
اصلا تصمیماتشون همش الکی هس


ثبات نداره کاراشون

----------


## saj8jad

> ب پاقدم نیست ک
> اینا هر سال همینه کارشون هی ساز های ضد و نقیض میزنن
> 
> هی هم میخوان کنکور حذف کنن نمیتونن
> اصلا تصمیماتشون همش الکی هس
> 
> 
> ثبات نداره کاراشون


نه اون رو که مزاح و شوخی کردم، جدی نگیر  :Yahoo (1): 
باهات موافقم
کلا هر سال همین مسخره بازی ها رو در میارن و با اعصاب و روان بچه ها بازی میکنن

----------


## rezamh

یه حسی بهم میگه قید کنکور رو کلا بزنم.دیگه فایده نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NVIDIA

من داوطلب نظام قدیمم
ولی کلا برام عجیبه به چه دلیل حق انتخاب رو به نظام قدیما ندادن ؟
وقتی خود سنجش میگه نظام جدید و قدیم رو تزازبندی میکنیم که هیچ حقی از کسی ضایع نشه پس به چه دلیل حق انتخاب رو به اون جماعت بیچاره نمیدن ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من داوطلب نظام قدیمم
> ولی کلا برام عجیبه به چه دلیل حق انتخاب رو به نظام قدیما ندادن ؟
> وقتی خود سنجش میگه نظام جدید و قدیم رو تزازبندی میکنیم که هیچ حقی از کسی ضایع نشه پس به چه دلیل حق انتخاب رو به اون جماعت بیچاره نمیدن ؟


زیرا چون مرض و غرض دارن، میخوان عمدا بچه ها رو اذیت کنن

----------


## bbehzad

سال 84 کتاب شیمی که تغییر کرد بچه های پشت کنکوری میتونستن انتخاب کنن چه کتاب شیمیو بزنن.الانم میتونن انتخابی کنن منتها این مغز فندقیا کلا دوس دارن همه چیو الکی واسه بچه ها سخت کنن.

----------


## bbehzad

> زیرا چون مرض و غرض دارن، میخوان عمدا بچه ها رو اذیت کنن


استدلال دکتر خدایی اینه ممکنه نتونیم عدالت رو ورمورد تراز بندی رعایت کنیم.ولی حرف چرتیه مهم میزان درجه سختی برابره که سنجش تا حدود خیلی زیادی میتونه انجام بده.

----------


## sinak2k

*منصور غلامی  پیجشو باز کرد اخه ؟؟
اونقدر بهش اعتراض کردن دیگه گوش نمیده کلا*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

*الان یعنی نظام جدید خیلی ساده تر از نظام قدیم ؟


جدا از مسائل شیمی و ژنتیک ک میگن سبک تر شدن چ تفاوتی داره ؟

زیست ک فک نکنم تفاوت چندانی‌ داشته باش

شیمی حفظیاتش بیشتر شده فک کنم

ریاضی و فیزیک تغییر داشته ؟*

----------


## Saeed79

> *الان یعنی نظام جدید خیلی ساده تر از نظام قدیم ؟
> 
> 
> جدا از مسائل شیمی و ژنتیک ک میگن سبک تر شدن چ تفاوتی داره ؟
> 
> زیست ک فک نکنم تفاوت چندانی‌ داشته باش
> 
> شیمی حفظیاتش بیشتر شده فک کنم
> 
> ریاضی و فیزیک تغییر داشته ؟*


باکتری ها وقارچ ها حذف شدند . ژنتیک نصف کمتر شده . جانوری ما نصف نظام قدیماس.
شیمی محاسباتش یک دهم شده ولی حفظیات خیلی بیشتر شده
ماتریس و انتگرال حذف شدند. مثلثات خیلی محدود تر شده و ...
در کل چیزی اضافه نشده بیشتر حذف شده !

----------


## saj8jad

> استدلال دکتر خدایی اینه ممکنه نتونیم عدالت رو ورمورد تراز بندی رعایت کنیم.ولی حرف چرتیه مهم میزان درجه سختی برابره که سنجش تا حدود خیلی زیادی میتونه انجام بده.


عدالت؟! 
این مغز فندوقیا مگه اهل استدلال هستن آخه برادر من
اینا بیش از 20 نوع سهمیه رنگارنگ رو هر ساله با دقت فراوان دارن اعمال میکنن، تازه عدالتم اصلا زیر سوال نمیره!، فقط در مورد حق انتخاب عدالت شدیدا نقض میشه!

----------


## Hamid_tig

> باکتری ها وقارچ ها حذف شدند . ژنتیک نصف کمتر شده . جانوری ما نصف نظام قدیماس.
> شیمی محاسباتش یک دهم شده ولی حفظیات خیلی بیشتر شده
> ماتریس و انتگرال حذف شدند. مثلثات خیلی محدود تر شده و ...
> *در کل چیزی اضافه نشده* بیشتر حذف شده !


داداش چند چندی با خودت ؟ من یه چیزیایی دیدم تو نظام قدیم نیست مثلا تو کاربرد مشتق من یه بهینه سازی دیدم تو نظام قدیم نبود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.moon

تاثیر معدل ۹۹ چی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> تاثیر معدل ۹۹ چی؟


طبق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 و مصاحبه های قبلی خدایی تا قبل سال 98 تاثیر قطعی هستش
ولی ایشالا تاثیر رو هم مثبت میکنیم

----------


## Django

> باکتری ها وقارچ ها حذف شدند . ژنتیک نصف کمتر شده . جانوری ما نصف نظام قدیماس.
> شیمی محاسباتش یک دهم شده ولی حفظیات خیلی بیشتر شده
> ماتریس و انتگرال حذف شدند. مثلثات خیلی محدود تر شده و ...
> در کل چیزی اضافه نشده بیشتر حذف شده !


من از نظام جدید اطلاعی نداشتم..
با این اطلاعاتی که شما دادید به نظرم خیلی هم ساده تر نشده!
مثلا ماتریس که جز مباحث ساده بوده همیشه..
انتگرال برای کسی که مشتق بلد باشه خیلی سخت نیست(رجوع شود به تست پارسال کنکور)
و اما مثلثات دهن سرویس... مبحث رو مخیه ولی کسی که مثلثات رو بفهمه چندتا سوال فیزیک تو دینامیک و نوسان و... براش آب خوردن میشه!
و در آخر, ممکنه نظام جدید آسون شده باشه ولی برای امتحان نهایی! چرا؟ چون تجربه میگه هرچی مطلب سطح کمتری داشته باشه ,مجبور میشن عمقی تر واردش بشن و این تست کنکور رو خیلی سخت میکنه

----------


## Juliette

بنده نمیدونم علت این کار چه بوده
ولی تا زمانی که خدایی ریاست سازمان را برعهده دارد
ضرری متوجه نظام قدیم نخواهد بود.
علی الخصوص بااین جو مظلوم نمایی که راه انداختید
اما
با ازمونهای اخیر ترازهایی دیدم که واقعا شک بر انگیز هست
نظام قدیم سطح درصد بالاتری دارد!
+
در مورد محاسبات شیمی مشکل وقت گیر بودن محاسبات است که بین قدیم و جدید فرقی نیست.

----------


## reza333

> طبق مصوبه 26 شهریور 97 و مصاحبه های قبلی خدایی تا قبل سال 98 تاثیر قطعی هستش
> ولی ایشالا تاثیر رو هم مثبت میکنیم


البته مصوبه ۲۶ شهریور ۹۷ که باطله.
مصوبه ۱۴ ابان ۹۷ ملاکه که اونجا هم در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹ به اینده موکولش کرده.

----------


## saj8jad

> البته مصوبه ۲۶ شهریور ۹۷ که باطله.
> مصوبه ۱۴ ابان ۹۷ ملاکه که اونجا هم در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹ به اینده موکولش کرده.


احتمالا در جلسه بعدی شورای سنجش مشخص میشه که معلوم نیست کی قراره این جلسه تشکیل بشه اصلا!

----------


## Saeed79

> داداش چند چندی با خودت ؟ من یه چیزیایی دیدم تو نظام قدیم نیست مثلا تو کاربرد مشتق من یه بهینه سازی دیدم تو نظام قدیم نبود


*داداش من دوازدهمم
کل ریاضی دوازدهم فقط بهینه سازی اضافه داره که اون رو چهارم ریاضی داشتند
کل زیست فقط انواع ساختار پروتئین ها اضافه شده که 2 صفحست
فیزیک هیچی اضافه نشده
شیمی هم که گفتم
مشکلش کجاست ؟!
*

----------


## Hamid_tig

> *داداش من دوازدهمم
> کل ریاضی دوازدهم فقط بهینه سازی اضافه داره که اون رو چهارم ریاضی داشتند
> کل زیست فقط انواع ساختار پروتئین ها اضافه شده که 2 صفحست
> فیزیک هیچی اضافه نشده
> شیمی هم که گفتم
> مشکلش کجاست ؟!
> *


میخوای بری یه آجر برداری بزنی تو سرمون؟ :Yahoo (77): 
باشه شما فیلسوف ولی یه نگاه به حرف قبلیت بکن که اتفاقا منم یه قسمتش رو بولد کرده بودم( نخواستی هم نکن فقط مارو نزن :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## Mahsa.TS

به جای این چیزا برید بشینید بخونید یهو نگاه میکنید سر جلسه کنکور هستید :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Sadaf122

> باکتری ها وقارچ ها حذف شدند . ژنتیک نصف کمتر شده . جانوری ما نصف نظام قدیماس.
> شیمی محاسباتش یک دهم شده ولی حفظیات خیلی بیشتر شده
> ماتریس و انتگرال حذف شدند. مثلثات خیلی محدود تر شده و ...
> در کل چیزی اضافه نشده بیشتر حذف شده !


البته به نظر من خيلي هم بد نشده
مثلا همين انتگرال و ماتريس از مباحث اسونه كه تستاشو راحت ميشه زد
ولي خب وقتي اينا حذف شدن طراح مجبوره از مباحث ديگه كه سخت ترن سوالاي بيشتري بده

برا قارچ و اغازيان و باكتري هم همينطوره 
ولي شيمي و فيزيك كاملا به نفع نظام جديد ميشه چون دقيقا مباحث سخت حذف شدن  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## parsa01

> باکتری ها وقارچ ها حذف شدند . ژنتیک نصف کمتر شده . جانوری ما نصف نظام قدیماس.
> شیمی محاسباتش یک دهم شده ولی حفظیات خیلی بیشتر شده
> ماتریس و انتگرال حذف شدند. مثلثات خیلی محدود تر شده و ...
> در کل چیزی اضافه نشده بیشتر حذف شده !


داداش چرا دیگه جو میدی کجا محاسبات شیمی یک دهم شده؟ والا ما اکثر محاسبات  رو غیر از ۲-۳ تا مبحث همه رو داریم شما با استدلال بگو مباحث حذف شده رو

----------


## Sadaf122

> داداش چرا دیگه جو میدی کجا محاسبات شیمی یک دهم شده؟ والا ما اکثر محاسبات  رو غیر از ۲-۳ تا مبحث همه رو داریم شما با استدلال بگو مباحث حذف شده رو


كدوما رو ندارين؟
محلول و اسيدباز دارين يا حذف شده؟

----------


## Saeed79

> داداش چرا دیگه جو میدی کجا محاسبات شیمی یک دهم شده؟ والا ما اکثر محاسبات  رو غیر از ۲-۳ تا مبحث همه رو داریم شما با استدلال بگو مباحث حذف شده رو





> میخوای بری یه آجر برداری بزنی تو سرمون؟
> باشه شما فیلسوف ولی یه نگاه به حرف قبلیت بکن که اتفاقا منم یه قسمتش رو بولد کرده بودم( نخواستی هم نکن فقط مارو نزن)


*خدایا ...
**حمید جان یه نگاه به لحن حرف زدنت بنداز ! بدون مقدمه میگه "داداش چند چندی با خودت " و بعد حرفای من رو تکرار میکنه ... فیلسوف ؟ حاجی من که حرفات رو تایید کردم ! بیخیال ...
 @parsa01 کتاب حتی 1 مسئله تعادل حل نکرده. تنها کاری که کرده واکنش هابر رو داده گفته طبق این رابطه ثابت تعادل به دست میاد. حالا خودتون توضیح بدید چطوری ثابت تعادل به دست میاد !هیچ رابطه ای مربوط به اینکه وقتی واکنش ها جمع بشن یا واکنشی برعکس بشه تعادلش چطور میشه توی کتاب نیست.   نظام قدیم ها توی کتاب شما هم اینطوری بود ؟!! قطعا نه
کل اسید و باز کتاب ما حفظی شده . هیچ مسئله ای از چند برابر شدن غلظت و تاثیرش روی PH و چند تا تیپ دیگه اصلا بحث نشده. . درصورتی که نظام قدیم ها 1 فصل داشتند اسید و باز که ماشالله یکی از سنگین ترین فصل ها بود.
بیشترش نه حوصله هست توضیح بدم نه وقتش ! از معلمت بپرس کامل میگه واست
*

----------


## Saeed79

> البته به نظر من خيلي هم بد نشده
> مثلا همين انتگرال و ماتريس از مباحث اسونه كه تستاشو راحت ميشه زد
> ولي خب وقتي اينا حذف شدن طراح مجبوره از مباحث ديگه كه سخت ترن سوالاي بيشتري بده
> 
> برا قارچ و اغازيان و باكتري هم همينطوره 
> ولي شيمي و فيزيك كاملا به نفع نظام جديد ميشه چون دقيقا مباحث سخت حذف شدن


*مهمترین حذفیاتش ماله هندسه ست. شما فک کنم یه کتاب هندسه داشتید ! ما کلا 2 فصل داریم که هذلولی و معادله بیضی و 10 تا چیز دیگه هم باید ازش فاکتور گرفت !*

----------


## Hamid_tig

> *خدایا ...
> **حمید جان یه نگاه به لحن حرف زدنت بنداز ! بدون مقدمه میگه "داداش چند چندی با خودت " و بعد حرفای من رو تکرار میکنه ... فیلسوف ؟ حاجی من که حرفات رو تایید کردم ! بیخیال ...
> *


 مقدمه بگم؟  :Yahoo (77): من باهات شوخی کردم نمیدونستم شما زود ناراحت میشی... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
 من یه مثال نقض واسه این جمله گفتم (  *در کل چیزی اضافه نشده*  بیشتر حذف شده*)* شما jump کردی یه موضوع دیگه(فیزیک :Yahoo (21):  شیمی :Yahoo (21):  زیست شناسی :Yahoo (21): ) والا یا شما میخواستید چیزی رو به اثبات برسونید یا مارو بزنید!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed79

> مقدمه بگم؟ من باهات شوخی کردم نمیدونستم شما زود ناراحت میشی...
>  من یه مثال نقض واسه این جمله گفتم (  *در کل چیزی اضافه نشده*  بیشتر حذف شده*)* شما jump کردی یه موضوع دیگه(فیزیک شیمی زیست شناسی) والا یا شما میخواستید چیزی رو به اثبات برسونید یا مارو بزنید!


*
داداش درکل یه قیدیه که یعنی معمولا و بدون در نظر گرفتن استثناها
والا چی بگم ! 
اشتباه از من بود شما ببخش !*

----------


## parsa01

> *خدایا ...
> **حمید جان یه نگاه به لحن حرف زدنت بنداز ! بدون مقدمه میگه "داداش چند چندی با خودت " و بعد حرفای من رو تکرار میکنه ... فیلسوف ؟ حاجی من که حرفات رو تایید کردم ! بیخیال ...
>  @parsa01 کتاب حتی 1 مسئله تعادل حل نکرده. تنها کاری که کرده واکنش هابر رو داده گفته طبق این رابطه ثابت تعادل به دست میاد. حالا خودتون توضیح بدید چطوری ثابت تعادل به دست میاد !هیچ رابطه ای مربوط به اینکه وقتی واکنش ها جمع بشن یا واکنشی برعکس بشه تعادلش چطور میشه توی کتاب نیست.   نظام قدیم ها توی کتاب شما هم اینطوری بود ؟!! قطعا نه
> کل اسید و باز کتاب ما حفظی شده . هیچ مسئله ای از چند برابر شدن غلظت و تاثیرش روی PH و چند تا تیپ دیگه اصلا بحث نشده. . درصورتی که نظام قدیم ها 1 فصل داشتند اسید و باز که ماشالله یکی از سنگین ترین فصل ها بود.
> بیشترش نه حوصله هست توضیح بدم نه وقتش ! از معلمت بپرس کامل میگه واست
> *


سلام داداش حرفت درسته ولی برو کتابای تستو ببین همه این تیپها که شما داشتی رو ما هم داریم و تو ازمونها هست اسید و باط هم درسته کتاب اسونه ولی کتابهای تست و.. همشو گفتن مثلا خیلی سبز ۵-۶ تا تیپ گذاشته واسه اسید باز ۱۰۰-۱۵۰ تا تست

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام داداش حرفت درسته ولی برو کتابای تستو ببین همه این تیپها که شما داشتی رو ما هم داریم و تو ازمونها هست اسید و باط هم درسته کتاب اسونه ولی کتابهای تست و.. همشو گفتن مثلا خیلی سبز ۵-۶ تا تیپ گذاشته واسه اسید باز ۱۰۰-۱۵۰ تا تست


*من حذفیات کتاب رو گفتم نه کتاب های کمک درسی !*

----------


## parsa01

> *من حذفیات کتاب رو گفتم نه کتاب های کمک درسی !*


خب اینا که فرمودی حذفیات هم نیست تعادل همشو کتاب گفته فقط مسعله کم گفته که بعضا تو فعالیت اخر فصل داده  ، در هر صورت مطمعن باشین ۶۰-۷۰ درصد سوالات رو مشترک میدن پس به ضرر شما حداقل نیست ممکنه به خاطر توضیحات کم کتاب به ضرر ما باشه ولی به ضرر شما نیست

----------


## ArweNN

تفاوتش چیه؟

----------


## Saeed79

> خب اینا که فرمودی حذفیات هم نیست تعادل همشو کتاب گفته فقط مسعله کم گفته که بعضا تو فعالیت اخر فصل داده  ، در هر صورت مطمعن باشین ۶۰-۷۰ درصد سوالات رو مشترک میدن پس به ضرر شما حداقل نیست ممکنه به خاطر توضیحات کم کتاب به ضرر ما باشه ولی به ضرر شما نیست


*داداش من دوازدهمم !*

----------


## saj8jad

درود
ببینید عزیزان، اکثر دوستان همچی خیلی مایل هستند با موضوعات احساسی و خودخواهانه برخورد کنند چیزی که تو جامعه اجق وجق ما شدیدا رواج داره و رایجه
یعنی نمیرن موضوعات رو عمقی و دقیق بررسی و تجزیه تحلیل کنن، چون حوصله ندارن و صرفا بر اساس یه سری اطلاعات پراکنده سطحی ناقص میان نتیجه گیری میکنن
یه سریا هم که شدیدا معرف حضور هستند!، قربونش برم صرفا میان بر اساس منافع شخصی بدون هیچگونه تجزیه تحلیل مسائل، نتیجه گیری میکنن که در نهایت غلط اندر غلطه
و وقتی شما براشون منطق و استدلال مستند میاری شما رو با اجازه پس میزنن و قبول نمی کنن و تازه کلی هم بد و بیراه بارتون میکنن!
چرا چون دستگاه عقلشون عادت کرده با موضوعات بر اساس خودخواهی احساسی برخورد کنه و نه منطق برگرفته شده از بخش خودآگاه مغز که دنبال تجزیه تحلیل مسائله
اینجاست که شما اگر هزار و یک دلیل هم بیاری این سری از افراد همچنان مقابل شما گارد میگرن
به عنوان مثال یک جزئی از کل رو در نظر بگیریم صرفا، مثلا درس زمین شناسی که اصلا هم اهمیت نداره برای خیلی از بچه ها
شما در نظام قدیم 2 کتاب شامل 19 فصل دارید، در نظام جدید هم 1 کتاب شامل 7 فصل دارید
بسیار خب، شما وقتی میرید از همین جزء جزء های این کل رو به همین صورت یکی یکی در میارید و بررسی میکنید و تجزیه تحلیل میکنید به نتیجه شدیدا جالبناکی پی میبرید که 
مثل اینکه مباحث کتب نظام جدید به نسبت مباحث کتب نظام قدیم ساده تر و آبکی تر شدن و ...
حالا اون دسته از افرادی که بر اساس بخش خودآگاه مغزشون که بر اساس تفکر و تأمل و تعقل و ... با موضوعات برخورد میکنن این موضوع رو به سادگی میپذیرن
اون دسته از افراد هم که شدیدا تعدادشون تو جامعه ما زیاده، که بر اساس قشر ناخودآگاه مغزشون که بر اساس احساس و عاطفه و حالا ببینم امروز من دلم چی میخواد! و این داستانا برخورد میکنن این موضوع رو با اجازه نمی پذیرین

بسیار خب، با این افراد دسته دوم کلا کاری نداشته باشید گناه دارن، بزارید تو دنیای خودشون همینطور غوطه ور باشن  :Yahoo (76): 
بدرود

----------


## Fawzi

> مقدمه بگم؟ من باهات شوخی کردم نمیدونستم شما زود ناراحت میشی...
>  من یه مثال نقض واسه این جمله گفتم (  *در کل چیزی اضافه نشده*  بیشتر حذف شده*)* شما jump کردی یه موضوع دیگه(فیزیک شیمی زیست شناسی) والا یا شما میخواستید چیزی رو به اثبات برسونید یا مارو بزنید!





> درود
> ببینید عزیزان، اکثر دوستان همچی خیلی مایل هستند با موضوعات احساسی و خودخواهانه برخورد کنند چیزی که تو جامعه اجق وجق ما شدیدا رواج داره و رایجه
> یعنی نمیرن موضوعات رو عمقی و دقیق بررسی و تجزیه تحلیل کنن، چون حوصله ندارن و صرفا بر اساس یه سری اطلاعات پراکنده سطحی ناقص میان نتیجه گیری میکنن
> یه سریا هم که شدیدا معرف حضور هستند!، قربونش برم صرفا میان بر اساس منافع شخصی بدون هیچگونه تجزیه تحلیل مسائل، نتیجه گیری میکنن که در نهایت غلط اندر غلطه
> و وقتی شما براشون منطق و استدلال مستند میاری شما رو با اجازه پس میزنن و قبول نمی کنن و تازه کلی هم بد و بیراه بارتون میکنن!
> چرا چون دستگاه عقلشون عادت کرده با موضوعات بر اساس خودخواهی احساسی برخورد کنه و نه منطق برگرفته شده از بخش خودآگاه مغز که دنبال تجزیه تحلیل مسائله
> اینجاست که شما اگر هزار و یک دلیل هم بیاری این سری از افراد همچنان مقابل شما گارد میگرن
> به عنوان مثال یک جزئی از کل رو در نظر بگیریم صرفا، مثلا درس زمین شناسی که اصلا هم اهمیت نداره برای خیلی از بچه ها
> شما در نظام قدیم 2 کتاب شامل 19 فصل دارید، در نظام جدید هم 1 کتاب شامل 7 فصل دارید
> ...


از جناب هامون سبطی دعوت کنم بیاد یا زوده؟ :Yahoo (4): 
به همچین فردی برای ادامه فعالیت هات نیاز داری ..
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> از جناب هامون سبطی دعوت کنم بیاد یا زوده؟
> به همچین فردی برای ادامه فعالیت هات نیاز داری ..


ما کلا به افراد فرصت طلب و مصادره به مطلوب گرای یکی به نعل زن یکی به میخ زن نیازی نداریم
ممنون از پیشنهادت

----------


## Ali.t

سلام...
ببینید دوستان ما یک قشری در جمعیت کنکوریمون داریم با مشخصات زیر:
1.در دان*شگاه های دولتی درس میخونن.
2.آقایون سربازی رفتن که چند سالی بیکارن.
3.متاهلین گرامی.
4.خانم هایی که هنوز شوهر پیدا نکردند.
5.دوستانی که در دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی یا آزاد حداقل چند سال درس خوندن.
6.تمامی لیسانس ها و فوق های عزیز.
ویژگی مشترک تمامی آنها هم
1. داشتن دیپلم نظام قدیم به قبل
2.بالای 4 یا 5سال از آخرین کنکور*شن گذشته.
این قشر از جمعیت کنکوری،تقریبا در شرایط ایده آلی نسبت به سایر داوطلبین(نظام جدید ها و نظام قدیم هایی که کنکور99 سومین کنکور آنهاست) قرار دارند.!
 خیلی ریلکس و در شرایط بسیار بهتر از سایر رقبا!..
به همین دلیل این دسته(که کم هم نیستن!)،به دلایل مختلف از قیمت دلار گرفته،تز دادن،پیدا کردن جفت!تا کچل شدن رهبر کره شمالی!
تصمیم میگرین کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن و دکتر شن!!(بهترین نمونشم رتبه 1تجربی کنکور سال های قبل که برق صنعتی میخوند!)...
اما مصوبه جدید سنجش،مانع از ورود بسیاری از این عزیزان در کنکور 99 خواهد شد!!
و این مورد تنها در کنکور99 محقق خواهد شد که فرصتی بزرگ برای سایر شرکت کنندگان است.
چرا?!چون دیگه کتاب های نظام قدیم تقریبا از بازار جمع شده،و کتاب های دست دوم(عهد قاجاری) هم ،از نظر کیفیت خوب و تعداد بسیار کمیاب شده است.و مجبور سازی مطابقت دیپلم با کنکور در مصوبه جدید،این شرایط رو مهیا میکند.
به همین دلیل من کاملا با مصوبه جدید سنجش موافقم،و از نظام جدید ها هم میخوام با حمیایت از مصوبه جدید،امکان تنفس به این قشر درکنکور 99 ندهند،تا همانند بسیاری از کنکور های سال های قبل کسایی که دیگه واقعا حقشون نیست که تو کنکور شرکت کنن حذف شن!!

----------


## Django

> ا همانند بسیاری از کنکور های سال های قبل کسایی که دیگه واقعا *حقشون نیست* که تو کنکور شرکت کنن حذف شن!!


ما رو از چی میترسونی؟ میریم کل کتابای نظام جدید رو میخریم :Yahoo (76): 
منی که چند سال از جوونیم رو آدم موفقی نبودم و زمان رو از دست دادم , فکر میکنی با این حرفای شمایی که هنوز وارد جامعه نشدی کم میارم؟
تو در چه جایگاهی هستی که حق رو تعیین کنی!؟
من براساس حقوق شهروندیم دلم میخواد تا ابد کنکور بدم. 
به نظرم به جای دخالت در کار دیگران درستو بخون و آزموناتو خوب بده تا یهو اینجوری نشی بعد آزمون! :Yahoo (56):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> سلام...
> ببینید دوستان ما یک قشری در جمعیت کنکوریمون داریم با مشخصات زیر:
> 1.در دان*شگاه های دولتی درس میخونن.
> 2.آقایون سربازی رفتن که چند سالی بیکارن.
> 3.متاهلین گرامی.
> 4.خانم هایی که هنوز شوهر پیدا نکردند.
> 5.دوستانی که در دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی یا آزاد حداقل چند سال درس خوندن.
> 6.تمامی لیسانس ها و فوق های عزیز.
> ویژگی مشترک تمامی آنها هم
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
من فکر میکنم مشکل امثال شما وجوداین دسته یا قشر نیست
مشکل از تنگ نظری و کوته فکری شماست
البته من نه شمارو دیدم و نه میشناسم
این رو هم صرفا براساس تحلیل و نگاهتون به ماجرا عرض کردم.

----------


## Ali.t

*ببینید این کمپین شما راه به جایی نمیبره 
اولا:مصوبه جدید در آغاز سال 98،انشتار پیدا کرده برای کنکور99!
توی این مدت هرکسی با هرسطحی میتونه خودشو وفق بده و بهترین رتبه ها رو بیاره
دوما:کمپین های شلوغ تر از این با استدلال های قوی تر و منطقی تر مانند تعویق کنکور نتونست راه پیش ببره،شما که جای خود!
سوما:سنجش ثابت کرده اگه بخواد تصمیمی رو عوض کنه حداقل 6 ماه زمان لازم داره،یعنی ماجرا خیلی کشدار تر از این حرفاس..
تازه الان که هنوز تصمیمشم نگرفته!
و اگر هم این اتفاق بیوفته حدودا،نزدیک هایی نیمه دوم سال به نتیجه میرسه!!!!! اونوقتم دیگه خیلی دیره!! هم برای رقابت،هم برای انس گرفتن با کتاب های جدید و....
و درواقع هیچ فرقی با عدم تصویب نداره.خخخخ
چهارما:یه عده از دوستان بیخبر از نوع های شما،رفتن به دیوان عدالت اداری در مورد مصوبه جدید شکایت کردند!!نمیدونن دیوان تا بخواد تکون بخوره،نشستن سر جلسه کنکور!! از این گذشته کاملا معلومه از ماهیت دیوان هیچ خبر ندارن،دیوان عدالت اداری،اگه بخواد یک مصوبه رو بررسی کنه،اونو مستقل از سایر موارد و در مطابقت با قانون اساسی و قوانین مصوب مجلس رد یا تصویب میکنه...
یعنی صرفا درمورد عدالت محور بودن *متن خود مصوبه*رای میده،کاری هم به مصوبه قبلی نداره چون اون مصوبه باطله و دیوان روی چیز باطل که دیگه قضاوتی نمیکنه!!
حالا شما رفتین گفتین: آقا اجازه،شما دیروز یه چیز گفتین،امروز یه چیز..
دیوان چه کاری به این داره آخه،دیوان خود مصوبه رو بررسی میکنه،با فرآیند کار نداره.
از نظر عدالت هم مصوبه جدید شاید کاملا عادلانه نباشه،اما ضد عدالت هم نیست..پس رای دیوان=مصوبه جدید مغایرتی با عدالت ندارد.
واین یک سند محکم برای سازمان سنجش خواهد بود.
پنجما:تا چندوقت دیگه باید منتظر قطعی شدن تاثیر معدل باشیم،در اون زمان دیگه توجه به انتخابی شدن کنکور بسیار کمرنگ خواهدبود.و بحث اول و داغ کنکور دوباره تاثیرقطعی شده وشما به حاشیه میرین!!
و در آخر این استدلال شما هم که(،آقا شما دیروز نگفتین امتحان میگیرد،چرا امروز میخوای امتحان بگیری) هم نسبت به سیل و معدل بسیار بچگانس و بی منطق!
ولی چون دلتون نشکنه تنها کاری که میتونم براتون بکنم اینه که به سنجش             میگم بره توی اتاقش و به کاری که کرده فکر کنه..شمام هم با خیال راحت برین کتاباتونو بخونید(البته اگه دارید!).هههه[/u]*

----------


## saj8jad

> *ببینید این کمپین شما راه به جایی نمیبره 
> اولا:مصوبه جدید در آغاز سال 98،انشتار پیدا کرده برای کنکور99!
> توی این مدت هرکسی با هرسطحی میتونه خودشو وفق بده و بهترین رتبه ها رو بیاره
> دوما:کمپین های شلوغ تر از این با استدلال های قوی تر و منطقی تر مانند تعویق کنکور نتونست راه پیش ببره،شما که جای خود!
> سوما:سنجش ثابت کرده اگه بخواد تصمیمی رو عوض کنه حداقل 6 ماه زمان لازم داره،یعنی ماجرا خیلی کشدار تر از این حرفاس..
> تازه الان که هنوز تصمیمشم نگرفته!
> و اگر هم این اتفاق بیوفته حدودا،نزدیک هایی نیمه دوم سال به نتیجه میرسه!!!!! اونوقتم دیگه خیلی دیره!! هم برای رقابت،هم برای انس گرفتن با کتاب های جدید و....
> و درواقع هیچ فرقی با عدم تصویب نداره.خخخخ
> چهارما:یه عده از دوستان بیخبر از نوع های شما،رفتن به دیوان عدالت اداری در مورد مصوبه جدید شکایت کردند!!نمیدونن دیوان تا بخواد تکون بخوره،نشستن سر جلسه کنکور!! از این گذشته کاملا معلومه از ماهیت دیوان هیچ خبر ندارن،دیوان عدالت اداری،اگه بخواد یک مصوبه رو بررسی کنه،اونو مستقل از سایر موارد و در مطابقت با قانون اساسی و قوانین مصوب مجلس رد یا تصویب میکنه...
> ...


شما و معدود هم قطاران شدیدا منطقی! و متفکرتون! نیازی نیست نگران به نتیجه رسیدن یا نرسیدن موضوع حق انتخاب و تاثیر مثبت و سهمیه و ... باشید
نیازی هم به اباطیل نویسی و مهمل پردازی و این همه صغرا کبرا چینی های شدیدا متشعشعانه نیست
فعلا مشغول عقده گشایی و قهقه های ظاهری تون باشید، به موقعش خدمت شما دلاورا هم هستیم!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام...
> ببینید دوستان ما یک قشری در جمعیت کنکوریمون داریم با مشخصات زیر:
> 1.در دان*شگاه های دولتی درس میخونن.
> 2.آقایون سربازی رفتن که چند سالی بیکارن.
> 3.متاهلین گرامی.
> 4.خانم هایی که هنوز شوهر پیدا نکردند.
> 5.دوستانی که در دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی یا آزاد حداقل چند سال درس خوندن.
> 6.تمامی لیسانس ها و فوق های عزیز.
> ویژگی مشترک تمامی آنها هم
> ...


خخخ  :Yahoo (4):  
تو دیگه کی هستی پسر جان  :Yahoo (4):  ، بنازم اون منطق متشعشعانت رو  :Yahoo (4): 
جامعه گل و گلاب ایرانی چه دلاورای منورالاندیشه ای داره و ما بی خبریم!  :Yahoo (4): 
تا حالا کجا بودی تو؟!  :Yahoo (4):  

میگم میخوای فقط تو تنهایی کنکور 99 ثبت نام کن تا قبولیت تضمین شده باشه؟! میخوای با وزارت علوم مکاتبه کنیم تو رو بورس کنن بفرستن خارج؟! باور کن اینطوری داری حیف میشی! میخوای پول جمع کنیم صندلی دانشگاه تهران برات بخریم؟! نظرت چیه کلا؟!
چند سالته تو؟ یکم بزرگ شو پسر جان، تو با این منطقت آدمو نبش قبر میکنی خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

#مغز_فندوق

----------


## Ali.t

> خخخ  
> تو دیگه کی هستی پسر جان  ، بنازم اون منطق متشعشعانت رو 
> جامعه گل و گلاب ایرانی چه دلاورای منورالاندیشه ای داره و ما بی خبریم! 
> تا حالا کجا بودی تو؟!  
> 
> میگم میخوای فقط تو تنهایی کنکور 99 ثبت نام کن تا قبولیت تضمین شده باشه؟! میخوای با وزارت علوم مکاتبه کنیم تو رو بورس کنن بفرستن خارج؟! باور کن اینطوری داری حیف میشی! میخوای پول جمع کنیم صندلی دانشگاه تهران برات بخریم؟! نظرت چیه کلا؟!
> چند سالته تو؟ یکم بزرگ شو پسر جان، تو با این منطقت آدمو نبش قبر میکنی خخخ 
> 
> #مغز_فندوق



*سجاد جان...من یادم میاد تو نشستی توی این انجمن هی تایپک میزنی،پست میزاری..
حیف اون پول نت نیست که داری اینجا حرومش میکنی?!
انصافا خسته نشدی?!
دیگه ما الان باید نوه های شمارو زیارت کنیم،اونوقت هنوز درگیر جریان کنکوری تو ?!
جذابیت دیگه ای دورو ورت نیست?!
جدیدا فونتتم سبز میکنی،توهم میزنی سردمدار جریان سبز اعتراضات انجمن کنکوری!
منطق شما رو هم زیارت کردیم،که با کلی تبلیغ و گروه،پیج بازی،تایپک و ...تو فارس من به یه حد نصاب درست حسابی هم نرسیدید!
درواقع برای مقابله با امثال شما اصلا به منطق قوی نیاز نداریم،
من به خیلی از دوستان دیگم گفتم که برای مقابله با انتخابی شدن کنکور فقط سرعت گیر باشن ما جرا رو چند ماه کش بدن،هر طور که شد!
با منطق یا بی منطق!
چون طولانی شدن این جریان فرقی با تصویبش نداره!!
همین الانم کلی حال میکنیم مصوبه به نفع ماهست...
با هر کسی باید اندازه فهمش حرف زد!
درضمن این تشعشعات هم معلومه تازه یادگرفتی ها!!
ولی یه تجدید نظر بکن انصافا،تا کی?!*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سجاد جان...من یادم میاد تو نشستی توی این انجمن هی تایپک میزنی،پست میزاری..
> حیف اون پول نت نیست که داری اینجا حرومش میکنی?!
> انصافا خسته نشدی?!
> دیگه ما الان باید نوه های شمارو زیارت کنیم،اونوقت هنوز درگیر جریان کنکوری تو ?!
> جذابیت دیگه ای دورو ورت نیست?!
> جدیدا فونتتم سبز میکنی،توهم میزنی سردمدار جریان سبز اعتراضات انجمن کنکوری!
> منطق شما رو هم زیارت کردیم،که با کلی تبلیغ و گروه،پیج بازی،تایپک و ...تو فارس من به یه حد نصاب درست حسابی هم نرسیدید!
> درواقع برای مقابله با امثال شما اصلا به منطق قوی نیاز نداریم،
> من به خیلی از دوستان دیگم گفتم که برای مقابله با انتخابی شدن کنکور فقط سرعت گیر باشن ما جرا رو چند ماه کش بدن،هر طور که شد!
> ...


دوست گرامی! ههمه این مسائلی که شما با مغالطه و سفسطه و به نوعی داری مطرح میکنی یه موضوع کاملا شخصیه و در حیطه اختیارات شما نیست که در موردش اظهار فضل و گوهر افشانی کنید! شما اگر خیلی کارت درسته به جای تخریب کردن و به دریوزگی افتادن بخاطر به خطر افتادن منافع شخصیت، بیا منطقی و مستند صحبت کن، نیازی نیست روی هر شاخه و برگی بپری! تا در نهایت یه چیزی بصورت ضمنی مستمسک قرار بدی برای یه چیزی سر هم کردن و گفتن!

وقتی تراوشات مغزی که میگه نباید به بیش از نیمی از جماعت کنکوری اصلا حق شرکت در کنکور بدن! مشخص که احتمالا پاره آجری چیزی تو مغز و ملاجش خورده باشه که این چنین اراجیفی رو سرهم میکنه!

شما و هم قطارانت منافع جمعی رو در نظر نمیگیرید، همچون افراد سبک مغز صرفا برای منافع شخصی خودتون دست به هر کاری میزنین، نمونش اینقدر بی سیاست و بی کیاست هستی که تو دو جمله خودت رو لو دادی که برای چی داری این همه عمدا تخریب میکنی و سنگ به سینه میزنی و اعتراف کردی که به دوستات گفتی با موضوع انتخابی شدن مقابله کنن! و تا همین الانم کلی حال میکنی که مصوبه به نفع شماست! شما همینقدر بچه و سبک مغز هستید! که حاضرید منافع جمع فدای منافع شخصی شماها بشه و در این راستا از هیچ تلاشی هم فروگذار نکردید تا بخیال خودتون از دیگران جلوتر باشید، ولی خب زهی خیال خام زهی خیال باطل ...

شما متاسفانه نه شـعورشو داری قانع بشی و نه علم و سوادش رو داری که منو قانع کنی، پس بخیال سایر دوستان در مورد ما قضاوت میکنن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali.t

> دوست گرامی! ههمه این مسائلی که شما با مغالطه و سفسطه و به نوعی داری مطرح میکنی یه موضوع کاملا شخصیه و در حیطه اختیارات شما نیست که در موردش اظهار فضل و گوهر افشانی کنید! شما اگر خیلی کارت درسته به جای تخریب کردن و به دریوزگی افتادن بخاطر به خطر افتادن منافع شخصیت، بیا منطقی و مستند صحبت کن، نیازی نیست روی هر شاخه و برگی بپری! تا در نهایت یه چیزی بصورت ضمنی مستمسک قرار بدی برای یه چیزی سر هم کردن و گفتن!
> 
> وقتی تراوشات مغزی که میگه نباید به بیش از نیمی از جماعت کنکوری اصلا حق شرکت در کنکور بدن! مشخص که احتمالا پاره آجری چیزی تو مغز و ملاجش خورده باشه که این چنین اراجیفی رو سرهم میکنه!
> 
> شما و هم قطارانت منافع جمعی رو در نظر نمیگیرید، همچون افراد سبک مغز صرفا برای منافع شخصی خودتون دست به هر کاری میزنین، نمونش اینقدر بی سیاست و بی کیاست هستی که تو دو جمله خودت رو لو دادی که برای چی داری این همه عمدا تخریب میکنی و سنگ به سینه میزنی و اعتراف کردی که به دوستات گفتی با موضوع انتخابی شدن مقابله کنن! و تا همین الانم کلی حال میکنی که مصوبه به نفع شماست! شما همینقدر بچه و سبک مغز هستید! که حاضرید منافع جمع فدای منافع شخصی شماها بشه و در این راستا از هیچ تلاشی هم فروگذار نکردید تا بخیال خودتون از دیگران جلوتر باشید، ولی خب زهی خیال خام زهی خیال باطل ...
> 
> شما متاسفانه نه شـعورشو داری قانع بشی و نه علم و سوادش رو داری که منو قانع کنی، پس بخیال سایر دوستان در مورد ما قضاوت میکنن


*
،بمیرم واست که برای منافع جمعی انقدر هلاک شدی!!
برگشتی به من میگی،تو سیاست نداری،خودتو لو میدی،نقابت کو?!!!!!!
اخه میدونی چون خودتون نقاب میزنید و مثلا سیاست های احمقانه دارید. فکر میکنید بقیه هم باید مثل خودتون باشن!!
سجاد جان،فکر نکن چیز جدید کشف کردی از صحبت های من ... چون من همون طور که گفتم،قطعا فردگرام و منافع شخصی رو اول لحاظ میکنم،مثل شما نیاز به هیچ ماسک و نقابی هم ندارم...
این نشون دهنده ماهیت وجودی شماست،که اشخاص بدون نقاب براتون تعجب برانگیز هست!!
(کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد.....)
بعدشم کدوم منافع جمعی?!
جمع شما یا جمع ما ?!
اصلا چرا جمعیت محدودتنو به جمع نسبت میدین?!
شما فکر میکنید سنجش ارث خانوادگیتونه که واسش تصمیم بگیرید?!
سنجش یه مدیر داره،برای همین کار پولشم میگیره!!
درمورد معدل،یه چند نفر توی خود سنجش با قطعی شدن مشکل داشتند(ازجمله خدایی)،به همین دلیل اعتراض ها جواب داد...
الان چی?!
الان مثل ماجرای تعویق کنکوره،سنجش تمایلی نداره...یعنی، در تمام وزات علوم هیچ کس تمایلی نداره!!
نظر آخر رو شورا باید اعلام کنه،توی همون شورا هم هیچ کس مخالفتی با این قضیه نداره،نه سنجش،نه بهداشت،آموزش و پرورش هم که براش مهم نیست...
مسیر کمپینتون صاف تو دیواره!!
درضمن،من نه شمارو دیدم،نه میشناسم،تو کل زندگیم هم 2 ثانیه بهت فکر نکردم...
ما فقط یه اختلاف نظر داریم روی یه مصوبه!!،مشکل شخصی هم که باهم نداریم!
اما وقتی زیر پست قبلی من،بجای بحث روی مصوبه و ایده پردازی،با نظر توهین آمیز،جاهلانه و احمقانت موضوع رو شخصی میکنی،اونوقت قضیه فرق میکنه ...پس منتظر جوابم باش!

*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> ،بمیرم واست که برای منافع جمعی انقدر هلاک شدی!!
> برگشتی به من میگی،تو سیاست نداری،خودتو لو میدی،نقابت کو?!!!!!!
> اخه میدونی چون خودتون نقاب میزنید و مثلا سیاست های احمقانه دارید. فکر میکنید بقیه هم باید مثل خودتون باشن!!
> سجاد جان،فکر نکن چیز جدید کشف کردی از صحبت های من ... چون من همون طور که گفتم،قطعا فردگرام و منافع شخصی رو اول لحاظ میکنم،مثل شما نیاز به هیچ ماسک و نقابی هم ندارم...
> این نشون دهنده ماهیت وجودی شماست،که اشخاص بدون نقاب براتون تعجب برانگیز هست!!
> (کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد.....)
> بعدشم کدوم منافع جمعی?!
> جمع شما یا جمع ما ?!
> ...


ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه اکثریت منتفع بشن نه صرفا اقلیت
ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه تاثیر مثبت باشه تا همه منتفع بشن نه صرفا کسانی که معدلشون 20 هستش منتفع بشند و کسانی که معدلشون حتی 19.5 هم هستش بازم متضرر بشند
ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه کسانی که طبق اون مصوبه قانونی رفتن زحمت کشیدن، وقت گذاشتن و درس خوندن و هزینه کرده حقشون حفظ بشه حالا چه یک نفر چه صد نفر
https://my.farsnews.com/c/6335
ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه خودخواه نباشی و صرفا بخاطر منافع شخصیت با لگدمال کردن حقوق دیگران بخوای خودت رو بالا بکشی و منتفع بشی

بگذریم، سابقه من نشان دهنده این موضوع هستش که منافع شخصی برام مهمه یا منافع جمع، گفتم قضاوت رو به دوستان میسپارم
پسر خوب، من اصلا به اون مصوبه عمل نکردم، صرفا دارم واقعیت و حقیقت رو میگم که خب به مذاق شما خوش نیومده و اینطوری موضع گیری کردید
شما برگشتی میگی نباید به نیمی از جماعت کنکوری اصلا حق شرکت در کنکور رو بدن تا نتونن این قشر نفس بکشن چون دیگه حقشون نیست و باید حذف بشن!، دوست گرامی شما به این میگی منطق؟! توقع داری با یه همچنین منطق هچل هفتی با شما مثل منطق ارسطو و کانت و هگل و چی و چی با شما صحبت کنن و استدلال ارائه بدن؟! طبیعیه که با منطق خودت باهات هم کلام مشن بنابراین ناراحتی نداره! 
این منطق شما پدر جد خودکامگی و دیکتاتوریه، اصولا مگه شما کی هستی که در مورد حق و حقوق شهروندی دیگران اظهار نظر میکنی؟!

من برای سنجش تصمیم گیری نمیکنم، من یه رای دارم و یه رای رو هم دادم، بیش از 1150 نفر از این کمپین یا سایر کمپین ها درست یا غلط حمایت کردن، اینکه شما باهاش مشکلی داری به بحث دیگست
https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

خب عزیز من! شما وقتی اومدی با اون منطق هچل هفت و چاله میدونی در مورد حق و حقوق دیگران به راحتی آب خوردن تصمیم گیری میکنی و فتوا صادر میکنی و از اینکه حقوق افراد داره پایمال میشه ابراز خوشحالی و سرور و عشق حال میکنی، انتظار داری چطوری باهات برخورد کنن؟!، اون دوست عزیز دیگه هم که شما رو حواله راهپیمایی روز قدس کرد!! یکم فکر کن تو خلوت خودت بد نیست

در مورد کمپین تعویق هم، با توجه به اینکه من باهاش چندان موافق نیستم ولی بازم بخاطر منافع جمع اگر تعویق بیافته مخالفتی ندارم





بازم میگم دیگران بهترین قضاوت کننده هستن

----------


## alk1370

> ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه اکثریت منتفع بشن نه صرفا اقلیت
> ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه تاثیر مثبت باشه تا همه منتفع بشن نه صرفا کسانی که معدلشون 20 هستش منتفع بشند و کسانی که معدلشون حتی 19.5 هم هستش بازم متضرر بشند
> ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه کسانی که طبق اون مصوبه قانونی رفتن زحمت کشیدن، وقت گذاشتن و درس خوندن و هزینه کرده حقشون حفظ بشه حالا چه یک نفر چه صد نفر
> https://my.farsnews.com/c/6335
> ـــ منافع جمعی یعنی اینکه خودخواه نباشی و صرفا بخاطر منافع شخصیت با لگدمال کردن حقوق دیگران بخوای خودت رو بالا بکشی و منتفع بشی
> 
> بگذریم، سابقه من نشان دهنده این موضوع هستش که منافع شخصی برام مهمه یا منافع جمع، گفتم قضاوت رو به دوستان میسپارم
> پسر خوب، من اصلا به اون مصوبه عمل نکردم، صرفا دارم واقعیت و حقیقت رو میگم که خب به مذاق شما خوش نیومده و اینطوری موضع گیری کردید
> شما برگشتی میگی نباید به نیمی از جماعت کنکوری اصلا حق شرکت در کنکور رو بدن تا نتونن این قشر نفس بکشن چون دیگه حقشون نیست و باید حذف بشن!، دوست گرامی شما به این میگی منطق؟! توقع داری با یه همچنین منطق هچل هفتی با شما مثل منطق ارسطو و کانت و هگل و چی و چی با شما صحبت کنن و استدلال ارائه بدن؟! طبیعیه که با منطق خودت باهات هم کلام مشن بنابراین ناراحتی نداره! 
> ...


همه مي دانند كه تخريب كار راحتي است و نياز به سواد ندارد ولي سازندگي  كاري است دشوار كه به علم و دانايي نياز دارد به طور مثال يك عمله بي سواد  هم مي تواند به تخريب يك برج بلند مرتبه مشغول شود در حالي كه براي ساختن  حتي يك ساختمان يك طبقه به طرح و نظارت يك مهندس معمار نياز است پر واضح  است كه افراد دلسوز ،اصيل و هدفمند به حرف هايي كه گاها به منظور عقده گشايي و تخریب گفته مي شود اهميتي نمي دهند در حالي كه قدر دان الطاف خالصانه اهل انتقاد  سازنده هستند.

*بی خیال سجاد جون هم استانی عزیز.تو ثابت شده ای حداقل من که چند ساله عضو انجمنم کاملا میشناسمت*

----------


## saj8jad

Up

----------

